# general growing question



## ickysticky (Mar 10, 2010)

I was listening to these two people talking about getting a client base, for mmj. My question is this, when going soil vs. hydro. (assuming optimal conditions and every one thing the same, except the medium) what would the difference in outcome be between the two grows.


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 10, 2010)

ickysticky said:
			
		

> I was listening to these two people talking about getting a client base, for mmj. My question is this, when going soil vs. hydro. (assuming optimal conditions and every one thing the same, except the medium) what would the difference in outcome be between the two grows.



im not 100% but i think you can potentially get more of a yeild iin soil.. hopefully some1 a  lil more knowledgeable can answer it better..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 10, 2010)

I think that yield is about the same--hydro may yield slightly more. I also believe that plants in hydro grow faster while in veg.


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 10, 2010)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I think that yield is about the same--hydro may yield slightly more. I also believe that plants in hydro grow faster while in veg.



interesting.. thanks HG.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 10, 2010)

Great question, i was always under the impression that hydro plants grow faster and yield more. but i have yet to grow hydro so i have no first hand experience, which is all that matters to me


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 10, 2010)

I've done mostly hydro(ebb&flow) and a fair amount of soil and coco. Both had their problems, I've gotten good flavor/potency from both. I believe with hydro you would come out with more in the long run because of the faster growth rate and I always yielded atleast as much with the hydro. In fairness I'm sure I could've had the soil grows dialed in better, but I still believe hydro would get you more with everything equally dialed in.


----------



## ickysticky (Mar 11, 2010)

ok, I was just under the impression that hydros yield, growth rate, potentcy,and auroma just blew soil out of the water. no pun. is this statement false?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 11, 2010)

I've been around both, and choose soil because it is more forgiving for mistakes, things happen alot slower in soil, and I like the taste of soil grown weed.  They both have their own pos, and negs.

Growth rate in hydro seems to be much faster than in soil, and may give slightly better yeilds IMO, not to mention the hydro growers don't have to haul dirt all the time, and dispose of it etc.


----------



## leafminer (Mar 11, 2010)

Budders Keeper, can you compare your experience with coco vs full hydro for me? I don't honestly think I could go hydro anyway, because in summer the res would be getting up to 40C at times.
(adds
I get roughly an inch per day with coco, on average.


----------



## Hick (Mar 11, 2010)

ickysticky said:
			
		

> ok, I was just under the impression that hydros yield, growth rate, potentcy,and auroma just blew soil out of the water. no pun. is this statement false?



yes false icky'...."only" a mislead or misinformed hydro grower would make such a bias and untrue statement.  If that were true, noone would be growing in dirt.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 11, 2010)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Budders Keeper, can you compare your experience with coco vs full hydro for me? I don't honestly think I could go hydro anyway, because in summer the res would be getting up to 40C at times.
> (adds
> I get roughly an inch per day with coco, on average.


Mass' coco buckets, done with the layers just as HE instructed came very close to keeping up with hydro growth...and pretty much was very forgiving in ph, nute application, and I didn't leave my nasty tap water sit out 24 either with no ill effects. Plain coco in regular planter was faster than soil but not like the coco-bucks...and I ran had some minor nutrient issues( canna coco A/B ).  I keep my mom's in soil and have very little issues since I figured out the right dance to do for them. When I vegged/flowered in soil it seemed like slow motion compared to hydro. With hydro there were obvious changes happenening every day till about the 5-6th week of flower. 
  Let me say this... I started with ebb&flow, it's where my heart is, and once dialed it couldn't get easier IMO. I went a couple years doing coco, coco-bucks, soil/coco, coco/perlite/organics, always used FFOFsoil amended with perlite and vermi castings...all started fun and new and turned into a pain. I am now back to ebb&flow other than a couple moms flowered in soil. I tell you this as I may be biased and didn't give soil/coco a fair chance. Sorry for writing a book:stoned:   PS, I would definately choose coco over soil...especially if you do Mass-buckets!
  I keep my res cool by switching out frozen 2liter bottles;}


----------



## ronnie77 (Mar 10, 2011)

From my experience, soil will give you a much better taste as well. Soil is more forgiving (for me). I prefer outside in the dirt, that's the way they were meant to grow (IMO).
Im not knocking hydro, and it will definitely be much faster from start to finish, but I haven't seen much difference in yield just because its hydro.
My girls like it in the dirt!


----------

